# Eumex 504PC USB mit Win XP



## cyborg-pc (22. September 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe da ein Problem:
ich habe meine Eumex 504PC USB-Telefonanlage über den Com-Port angeschlossen. Immer wenn ich dann mit Win XP online gehe und mal viel Traffic hab, bricht die Verbindung vom PC zur Telefonanlage ab. Ich hab schon den neusten Treiber, auch habe ich bei der Telekom nachgefragt, aber bisher konnte mir keiner weiterhelfen.
Unter Win Me laufen ältere Treiber, und damit klappts einwandfrei. XP funktioniert aber nur mit den neueren.
Kennt irgendjemand dieses Phänomän?

Danke schon mal.


----------



## walli (4. Oktober 2003)

*probleme mit eumex 504*

Hallo
Ich hatte auch Prpbleme mit der Eumex 504 PC USB,unter xp-pro
versuches es mal mit folgendes...
Mache deinen Rechner Jungfräulich ( formatieren) baue aber bitte vorher alle Netzwerkkarten und Modemkarten aus.
Nach der Installierung vom Betriebssystem ,intalliere als 1. die software für die eumex. ( wichtig dabei ist der richtige Treiber für xp )
Danach kannst du alle Karten wieder einbauen.
Es liegt am capicontroller 
Nun dürftes du keine Probleme mehr haben...
Für Nachfragen stehe ich gern zur Verfügung.
Viel Erfolg !
Walli


----------



## cyborg-pc (7. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

ja, ich habe es ausprobiert, und es funktioniert tatsächlich, jedenfalls hatte ich noch keine Probleme.

Danke.


----------

